# bob sikes...



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

So i dont fish this area much but could someone give me some info on what is the best way to get a nice bull red from a kayak under the bob sikes bridge? Rigs bait etc...:thumbsup::notworthy:


----------



## WDE (Jul 24, 2012)

Cut mullet on Carolina rig. Ive caught several bulls with it.


----------

